# Need help with base return



## jrichards (Aug 4, 2010)

I am doing new baseboard going up from the floor to the stairs and it stops at the top with a 50˚ angle. The old trim was just cut straight but I wanted to add a return on to it so it looked more finished but I can't figure out how to cut a return for this kind of angle, is there a special trick, can it be done on a regular mitre saw? I can cut the 50˚*angle with a 45˚ bevel but I can't figure out how to cut the return piece to go in behind it to save my life, any help would be greatly appreciated.

I drew up a simple diagram to help diagram what I am trying to do, hopefully it helps.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I assume the problem you are having is the return piece once mitered the molded edge appears to have a different profile when fitted against the angled piece. It's not you, its just you are going two different directions with the trim. If all you are doing is a 3/4" return I would use another piece wood wider than the molding for the return and shape the profile the top edge by hand so it matches the molded profile. If you are also using shoe molding you could use the same molding and raise it up enough to give you enough wood to shape.


----------



## jrichards (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes the piece I cut always has a different profile so it was driving me crazy. I did it a few years back on a piece of mine but I could remember what I did. Now that you mention the length I think I ended up using two pieces and it was more hassle than it was worth.

I had just assumed that there was some trick that I had never learned but I guess not, unless you have a taller piece of moulding with the same size profile on the top. :blink:

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jrichards said:


> Yes the piece I cut always has a different profile so it was driving me crazy. I did it a few years back on a piece of mine but I could remember what I did. Now that you mention the length I think I ended up using two pieces and it was more hassle than it was worth.
> 
> I had just assumed that there was some trick that I had never learned but I guess not, unless you have a taller piece of moulding with the same size profile on the top. :blink:
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


 What it comes down to is it's two different pieces of molding. I'm a woodcarver so I normally just miter a piece of wood without the profile on it and leave it a little long. Once glued on the end of the angle piece I shape the profile with carving chisels and sand it. You could also use a coping saw to cut the profile.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

There was a similar thread for a hand rail, I'll see if I can find a link for you.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This may or may not be helpful


www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/need-help-calcalting-miter-bevel-handrail-43614/

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

